# Treloar Hospital, Alton, Hampshire UK



## MandyB (Apr 28, 2019)

Treloar Hospital was a hospital for children with tuberculosis of the bones and it was founded by Lord Mayor Treloar of London. The hospital received it's first patients September the 8th 1908. There is so much history surrounding this hospital, and it was a very sad time indeed when the hospital was demolished in 2000. The following photos are only of Robertson House, which was the Nurses Home. These photos were mostly taken in April 2019 
The remaining buildings are a small Doctors House and two water towers and I will add pics of these soon.


----------

